

Why Chipotle Does Less (Applies to the Get Real model) - stillmotion
http://www.fastcompany.com/node/756447/print

======
flyhighplato
There's another fast food chain that's kind of like this: Five Guys Burgers
and Fries. Best burgers I've ever had. And they only serve burgers and fries
(the occasional drink, maybe, if you're lucky and you ask nice) and that's it.
They make everything from scratch.

I think focusing on something simple and making it super-special is a great
way to make a business.

~~~
yters
I like In-n-Out's approach. They have a simple upfront menu, but a secret menu
if you want something different. The mystery aspect creates an in-crowd,
who'll be more loyal.

Google and Apple seem to take this approach too. I don't see anyone trying to
guess Microsoft's next big thing.

------
jraines
Also relevant to 37s philosophy is the fact that they charge for something
(chips & salsa) that most people expect to get for free.

Which is why I get my burritos at Willy's :)

~~~
qaexl
Conversely, I don't like chips and salsa with my burrito, I think it is a
waste of money, and that's why I avoid Willy's and Moe's and stick with
Chipotle.

~~~
rms
I go to Qdoba over Chipotle because the chairs/stools at Chipotle are
intentionally designed to make you uncomfortable so you don't stay very long.

Baja Fresh was my favorite quick service burrito place, but the local one
closed and was replaced by Chipotle. No idea why they closed, they were always
packed.

------
utnick
I think they really need to add queso to the menu to take it to the next
level.

~~~
Prrometheus
Chipotle will be resigned to be a perennial runner-up to Qdoba until they get
queso. Everybody knows that Qdoba is number one (except crazy people).

------
bls
If you like Chipotle, you should find a Pancheros. Pancheros is very similar
to Chipotle, but it has much better tortillas, and that makes a huge
difference.

~~~
johns
Pancheros tortillas are superior (and fresher), however the rest of their
ingredients leave a lot to be desired. And there's no fajita burrito option at
Pancheros.

------
jamesbritt
"Get Real" model?

~~~
stillmotion
<http://37signals.com/getreal/>

